# New Equipment Requirement For The Middle Fork in 2023



## IDriverRunner (Aug 18, 2015)

There was no size requirement. I'm wondering the one that comes with the Pop Up Pit will pass inspection.


----------



## GOTY2011 (Mar 18, 2018)

Have been using one for years, the version I have has a safety signal on one side.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

I thought this was going to be about shovels, saws, and z-drags needed to clear the river of debris above Indian.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Also will be a requirement on the main salmon next season.. I picked up the one pop up put makes in preparation.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

Huh, I never realized it wasn’t required because we’ve always used one. Guess I can’t remember the ranger asking to ever see one.


----------



## Galaxygrassraftco (Jun 7, 2021)

GOTY2011 said:


> Have been using one for years, the version I have has a safety signal on one side.


where did you get it?


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

codycleve said:


> Also will be a requirement on the main salmon next season.. I picked up the one pop up put makes in preparation.


I looked on the Main Salmon requirements page before I started the thread to see if it applied on the Main also. Did not find anything, that said it might be in the works and could show up at anytime. See below:



Salmon-Challis National Forest - Water Activities


----------



## ChillyH20WV (Jul 5, 2005)

I have a really nice fire blanket. If anyone scores a MFS permit just lmk and me and my fire blanket will be happy to join the trip.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

mikesee said:


> I thought this was going to be about shovels, saws, and z-drags needed to clear the river of debris above Indian.


Supposedly the Forest Service pulled the bridge out of the river below Ramshorn at least. It'll be interesting to see what happens with the log jams, but you can bet that if it impedes sweeps and 18' rafts from getting through it'll get dealt with by somebody.

As for Fire Blankets.... I'm surprised they didn't make this requirement years ago and I always used one anyways.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Yep, everyone should roll with a fire blanket regardless of the regs.


----------



## GOTY2011 (Mar 18, 2018)

It’s a Phantom brand fire blanket. 



Galaxygrassraftco said:


> where did you get it?


----------



## shoptech1 (Jul 31, 2008)

harbor freight - welding blanket - cut to size- done!


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

shoptech1 said:


> harbor freight - welding blanket - cut to size- done!


Works, but will eventually give you splinters


----------



## nolichuck (Mar 11, 2010)

The rangers at Boundary used to give us fire blankets but - like the guide books - they are no longer available.


----------



## brent591 (Dec 8, 2011)

I use a 6 by 6 welders blanket, I’ve been using one for years required or not. I replace it about every 4 years, about $40 bucks.


----------



## Jamo (May 27, 2021)

Fire proof blanket is not all created equally. The fire blanket I use for welding comes in rolls and the fiberglass material sluffs off and gets on everything. The fire blanket that Fireside Outdoors makes doesn’t seem to do that.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Dangerfield said:


> I looked on the Main Salmon requirements page before I started the thread to see if it applied on the Main also. Did not find anything, that said it might be in the works and could show up at anytime. See below:
> 
> 
> 
> Salmon-Challis National Forest - Water Activities


It was posted on the cork board at corn creek when I launched last august..


----------



## morbald (Mar 10, 2014)

Plus one on just using a welding blanket. I've had the same cheep over from harbor freight since 2013, and it hasn't given me any issues. That's probably a sign that I don't get near as many trips in as I need to.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Dangerfield said:


> I looked on the Main Salmon requirements page before I started the thread to see if it applied on the Main also. Did not find anything, that said it might be in the works and could show up at anytime. See below:
> 
> 
> 
> Salmon-Challis National Forest - Water Activities


We had a permit for this past September (had to cancel) and received notification that fire blankets would be required in 2023 on the Main.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Likewise, I've been using my blanket with my Pop Up Pit anyway.

Here's the link if anyone does not yet have one.








Ember Mat - Protect The Ground From Popping Embers or Dripping Grease


GROUND EMBER MAT The Fireside Outdoor 60 in X 67 in Ground Ember Mat provides a protective barrier from hot popping embers from burning the ground or wood deck or patio around your fire pit or charcoal grill. Made from a thermal weave fiber and coated on both sides with food-grade...




firesideoutdoor.com







IDriverRunner said:


> There was no size requirement. I'm wondering the one that comes with the Pop Up Pit will pass inspection.


Hey @CampfireDefender, this thread has your name all over it! 
(I have no affiliation, just a happy customer)


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

shoptech1 said:


> harbor freight - welding blanket - cut to size- done!





Will Amette said:


> Works, but will eventually give you splinters





morbald said:


> Plus one on just using a welding blanket. I've had the same cheep over from harbor freight since 2013, and it hasn't given me any issues. That's probably a sign that I don't get near as many trips in as I need to.











4 ft. x 6 ft. Fiberglass Welding Blanket


Amazing deals on this 4Ft X 6Ft Fiberglass Welding Blanket at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com





I think one could buy a $7 tube of silicone RTV and squeegee it onto your HF welding blanket which would make it easier to clean and non-splintery. But the Fireside Outdoors "ember mat" is awfully nice and ready to go.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

MT4Runner said:


> Likewise, I've been using my blanket with my Pop Up Pit anyway.
> 
> Here's the link if anyone does not yet have one.
> 
> ...


Better yet here is a link to their open box fire blankets.. I got one and it's brand new, I ordered it after I received a brand new open box pop up pit. OPEN BOX - Ember Mat | Fire Pit & BBQ Protective Lawn, Patio, & Deck Mat | eBay 

Edit, their shipping speed is incredible.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

codycleve said:


> Better yet here is a link to their open box fire blankets.. I got one and it's brand new, I ordered it after I received a brand new open box pop up pit. OPEN BOX - Ember Mat | Fire Pit & BBQ Protective Lawn, Patio, & Deck Mat | eBay
> 
> Edit, their shipping speed is incredible.


awesome. My original pop up pit was open box. I love that gear. My big steel pit sits lonely and dusty on a shelf.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

MT4Runner said:


> 4 ft. x 6 ft. Fiberglass Welding Blanket
> 
> 
> Amazing deals on this 4Ft X 6Ft Fiberglass Welding Blanket at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.
> ...


I wonder if that waterproofing technique of dissolving silicone in a solvent and then soaking the welding blanket in it and laying it out to dry might work too. I'd consider using canvas or other stuff if I was gonna go this route to avoid the itchies.






With either technique, smearing or using solvent, spending the money on the Fireside or other silicone fireblanket might be worth it though. 

I've been on trips with those HF welding blankets and they aren't ideal. They absorb water so they get heavy and hold sand and debris and still burn a little if you get a hot coal on them. They definitely work though.

I forgot the brand, but I got my fire blanket 5 years ago and its probably been used on at least 100 nights. Paid $75 for it at 4corners Riversports a while back. Whatever it is made from is sort of prone to splitting where you fold it. Still...its last like 5 or 6 seasons so far but I'm close to needing to replace it. It is definitely silicone over fiberglass and if you like let it brush over your arms while folding you sometimes get that fiberglass fiber itch. I've been on a trip or two with the Fireside one and its a much nicer blanket and doesn't seem prone to the splitting and it will probably be what I replace my existing one with.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> I forgot the brand, but I got my fire blanket 5 years ago and its probably been used on at least 100 nights. Paid $75 for it at 4corners Riversports a while back. Whatever it is made from is sort of prone to splitting where you fold it. Still...its last like 5 or 6 seasons so far but I'm close to needing to replace it. It is definitely silicone over fiberglass and if you like let it brush over your arms while folding you sometimes get that fiberglass fiber itch. I've been on a trip or two with the Fireside one and its a much nicer blanket and doesn't seem prone to the splitting and it will probably be what I replace my existing one with.


Maybe made from Nomex? The only thing I don't like about my Pop-Up ember mat is it's a little bulky.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Will Amette said:


> Maybe made from Nomex? The only thing I don't like about my Pop-Up ember mat is it's a little bulky.


I don't think so...nomex is usually pretty flexible. I looked it up and I think it might be a "Fire-Sil" brand one or something similar. I figure its probably some kind of tight weave fiberglass fabric coated in silicone.











Anyways... I just pulled the trigger on one of those open box Fireside mats. I agree that the Fireside ones are maybe a little more bulky but they seem really well made and I like that they have gromets to secure them down if it gets windy. I'll still use the old one as a welding blanket or maybe cut it down and use it for the mini Trailblazer pop up pit.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

My favorite fire blanket experience was on the MF with a fiberglass welding blanket. During the morning clean up the new blanket completely disintegrated. Someone said “now what are we going to do this this trash”. The group response was, well I guess you can just burn it.”

cheap does not equal good.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

Nice looking fire pan!!!! Where did you find that? 




Electric-Mayhem said:


> I don't think so...nomex is usually pretty flexible. I looked it up and I think it might be a "Fire-Sil" brand one or something similar. I figure its probably some kind of tight weave fiberglass fabric coated in silicone.
> 
> View attachment 84425
> 
> ...


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Whitewater Worthy Equip said:


> Nice looking fire pan!!!! Where did you find that?


Our mutual acquaintance Ken Blurton brought that on the trip. I figured you might notice that.


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

OK, here's the low-down on the Main Salmon regarding mandatory fire blanket issue. Straight from an in the know employee from the USFS today 1/10/23.

The intent from the USFS in 2022 was to change the requirement for both rivers (MF & Main Salmon for 2023) at the same time and get the word out then. Subsequently the Main Salmon covers other juristictions/agencies that needs their input since the USFS Salmon-Challis area doesn't manage it 100%.

So no, the Main Salmon will not require one at this time but the intent is to have it approved and in writing sometime in the future. Good idea/habit anyhow to use one.

As far as size when I was conversing with the staff member, there is nothing mandating size at this time but if folks are cutting corners and using something like a small piece of foil underneath their firepan then that will be an issue. Common sense goes a long way here so don't force them micro manage.

Edit: date correction.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Will Amette said:


> Maybe made from Nomex? The only thing I don't like about my Pop-Up ember mat is it's a little bulky.


I'm pretty certain the Fireside mats are silicone-coated fiberglass. Mine has a little glass showing after a couple years of repeated folding and use...but WAY better than uncoated glass.

Good comment, @Dangerfield.
The Fireside ember mat is 60" x 67". I think one could safely cut a mat/blanket down to ~1' larger all the way around your pit....could do 4' x 4' on a standard pop-up pit, but smaller means your embers are likely hitting the sand.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

MT4Runner said:


> I'm pretty certain the Fireside mats are silicone-coated fiberglass. Mine has a little glass showing after a couple years of repeated folding and use...but WAY better than uncoated glass.
> 
> Good comment, @Dangerfield.
> The Fireside ember mat is 60" x 67". I think one could safely cut a mat/blanket down to ~1' larger all the way around your pit....could do 4' x 4' on a standard pop-up pit, but smaller means your embers are likely hitting the sand.


I'll have to pull mine out and look at it. I'm just happy to have it along with both sizes of their awesome fire pans.


----------



## silverspurs (7 mo ago)

OPEN BOX - Ember Mat | Fire Pit & BBQ Protective Lawn, Patio, & Deck Mat | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for OPEN BOX - Ember Mat | Fire Pit & BBQ Protective Lawn, Patio, & Deck Mat at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Thanks for that link!... I just ordered one...


----------

